# What We've Been Up To At EN Publishing



## EN Publishing (Jun 17, 2022)

It's Friday June 17th, and here's a summary of what we've been up to at EN Publishing this week.

*Over the Next Hill on Indiegogo*
Our Quickstarter campaign on Indiegogo ends next week! As usual the PDFs will be delivered as soon as the IndieGoGo campaign ends.

*Over The Next Hill* is a 30-page booklet containing five small towns that can be dropped into a campaign with minimal preparation. Each settlement is 4-5 pages long, and presents several NPCs, points of interest, and loose plot hooks that can be developed during play.

Check it out here.







*X Marks the Spot: Piratical Resources For Your 5E Game*
Next week we are launching our monthly Quickstarter campaign on Kickstarter!  X Marks the Spot provides resources to help you adventure on the high seas with nautical resources for DnD 5E.

This 5E supplement includes:

Seven new magical items, all from the deep sea!
Adventure location: Deirdre's Ghost, a large vessel sunk long ago
Adventure location: Granspire Seminary, a holy lighthouse with a dark secret
More than 20 plot hooks and chance aquatic encounters
A harrowing adventure aboard the _Briny Lass_, a moored ship that's been turned into an inn and tavern.
Click here to be notified on launch.






*Level Up Advanced 5th Edition Fulfilment *
Level Up Advanced 5th Edition North American fulfilment is well underway! Orders have left our warehouse and are making their way to you, shortly followed by Adventures in Zeitgeist which will arrive in a separate parcel. If you would like more details on this, you can check the updates on the Kickstarter campaign here.

Pre-orders from the EN Publishing website are being sent out now Kickstarter fulfilment is complete. Pre-orders from the UK and Europe may already have arrived, and North American customer can expect an email from QML over the next week with tracking information for their order. If you have any questions regarding your order, please contact us via the contact page here with your order number.

*A5e.tools site updates*
The official *Level Up: Advanced 5th Edition* tools site is now in *Open Beta*, which means users no longer require a site account to view the A5E.tools content. Here you will find the rules of the game, along with searchable directories of spells, combat maneuvers, magic items, monsters, and more.

This week there have been many updates to the online tools site:

new navigation menu
full lists of all classes, archetypes, backgrounds, cultures, destinies, and heritages
a curated selection of 'useful pages'
ongoing hyperlinking of all pages (you can mainly see this in the monsters, but it's a long, slow task!)
addition of Gate Pass Gazette content up to Issue #2
other misc tweaks and tidying up

*Gate Pass Gazette Issue 4*
The 4th issue of _Level Up: Advanced 5th Edition's_ official magazine, the *Gate Pass Gazette*, is now available to subscribers. Each issue is packed with official _Level Up_ content -- heritages, archetypes, cultures, exploration challenges, monsters, and so much more!

You can find out more about what issue 4 contains here in this EN World article.






*The Star-Crossed Seaway Level Up Advanced 5th Edition Official Actual Play*
The Star-Crossed Seaway: Season 1 ended this week. But fear not! The crew of the Sea Lettuce will return for Season 2 on August 2nd at the usual time of Tuesdays at 3pm ET.

We will re re-streaming all the episodes from Season 1 on Tuesday at 3pm ET on twitch.tv/enpublishing. So if you missed it, you can catch up before Season 2 begins.

You can also catch up anytime by watching the videos here or you can listen to the podcast version here.


----------

